# Traps and fly pen



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

My loft is 8' X 12' divided into three sections. In the front I have a 3' X 7' long California style with two Belgium traps one each for two of the sections. On the back side I'm planning on a fly pen of 3' X 3' X 8' long.
Question: with having a opening in front and back for them to come in and out of the pens but only use the front to fly out of, will that get them confused as to were to go when I let them out to fly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> My loft is 8' X 12' divided into three sections. In the front I have a 3' X 7' long California style with two Belgium traps one each for two of the sections. On the back side I'm planning on a fly pen of 3' X 3' X 8' long.
> Question: with having a opening in front and back for them to come in and out of the pens but only use the front to fly out of, will that get them confused as to were to go when I let them out to fly?


pigeons are really smart and will figure it out where they need to be to get back in as long as it is open.. all it takes for them is knowing once where they can enter thru and they will remember it turst me  trap training thru the entrance way is totally the key to their learning curve


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Would not you want them to come in the same side that they leave so that you can see them better from one direction? c.hert


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to use a setling cage so they can go in it a few times.
Dave


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert----I do want them to go and come from the same side. It's the north side and I can see it from every room on that side of he house. The fly pen on the back side of the loft is the south side and I thought it would be nice for them to be able to go out that side to sun themself.

Dave----The front one they can go out in it and look around, go back an forth between the loft and fly pen and when I let them fly I will just open the front and it becomes a little over 3' X 7' landing board. Wouldn"t that be like a settling cage?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would put some extra wire right beside your door wrapping around a bit so that you can see them taking a bath and I am assuming that your door is to the east and the entrance for the birdies is to the north and the sunning area is to the south in front of that back fence but you only an see the door east and north side from your home so that way I would wrap around some wire next to the door for you to enter so that you can see your birds take a bath---thats just me...I don't exactly know what a settleing cage is but I know a lot of racers mentioned it before.... I can see where your birds would fly from the north to the south because of that bankment of trees and I am assuming that the trees are in front of your door---I could be wrong on this --because my sense of direction has a lot to be desired but anyway I am sure your doing a real nice job--someday I will get out of this city and move and be able to have a real nice loft for racing pigeons as well as the babies I already have but who knows maybe not..but its a dream anyway. Beautiful job you are doing...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert--my house faces west and the back faces east. The loft faces north and the door (in the loft pictures) faces west. I won't beable to see the south fly pen at all.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Settling cage just some thing you build over your trap so they can see where they are but have to use the trap to go back in the loft. That way they know where the trap is and how to use it.
Dave


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That makes sense Crazy Pete for I saw them on the lofts and usually the birds are sunning out there and I hope I am right about this and then they go into to the loft from there is that right??? Reike3: Now it took me a long time to figure all of that out and it was wrong directions and I got my west and east wrong---thats ashame that you can't see your birds take a bath. Now the entrance from the house on the side--is it--coming directly from your house only in a zig zag--is this true--because you can see the door and the settleing cages and trap from the back of your house and side as well --is this true---(settling cages sounds good so the birds can see to get into the loft and in this particular case you need two of them and I hope I am on the right track here but the main point I want to make is can you see the door entering the loft and could you not wrap around the wire to the right of the door--that corner---west or east ???? so that you can see your birds take a bath??? You can't see the south side I realize but you can I think see the door side in the corner from your lovely home and it should I think be a straight zig zag shot from your house.....I will be away all day and thanks for the imput... Just a thought for I love to watch my birds take their bath especially sitting out in the summer time...Your loft is going to be beautiful --your work is really good. c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's an example of a settling cage that would go in front of your traps on the landing board.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

It will confuse the birds for a while specially young birds but they will eventually figure it out, pigeons are very smart and will figure things out quickly. I highly suggest not to utilize the other aviary until all birds figure out the entry way first.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I see Goldenboy55 and now I know what settleing cages on and I love that sdesign as well--looks real neat with the birds sunning out there in the middle but his traps I believe are facing the north and his sunning area is to the south on the complete opposite side of his loft and I was trying to suggest just a sort of wrap around wire to the door entrance for him and having another door going into the southern portion where he could give them a bath if he chosed to because they sure do love baths., but I appreciate the design of those settleing cages and I think that Reike3 will appreciate them too and he might have another idea?? but I don't know at this point until maybe he writes on his thread again--but those pictures are really nice--thanks...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

soymi69 said:


> It will confuse the birds for a while specially young birds but they will eventually figure it out, pigeons are very smart and will figure things out quickly. I highly suggest not to utilize the other aviary until all birds figure out the entry way first.


 I agree with soymi69 dont let them use that back avairy until they are trap trained to use the trap in the front , that will be lots less confusing to them and then you can open the back avairy for more open air space


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice settling cage mine is small only 3 or 4 birds at a time. Looks like i'm back to the ole drawing board.
Dave


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just have a short minute, will get back to you all. Should have the traps in and fly pen on in the next few days. I will add a picture or two that should help.

I would like to thank all you guys for the help on this.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

No short minute involved here and we are all waiting patiently and I have a feeling this is going to look real nice--take your time---Birds will be coming soon----c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Nice settling cage mine is small only 3 or 4 birds at a time. Looks like i'm back to the ole drawing board.
> Dave


I found those images online just to show as an example.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is how I trap train my birds I pack them up and bring them up on the roof and let them into this tunnel thing I put together and they walk down a lil ramp to the bucks and buck in.

I open up the crate and let them into this cage as if they are on a training toss. 









Then they walk all the way accroos the roof in the tunnel.









Then they reach the ramp to get to the board.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Once they go down the ramop they are in front of the bucks and the run right in.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a nifty little contraption you have there. I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's a nifty little contraption you have there. I don't think I've seen that before.


Me either but I thought it would be good instead of being in a lil setteling cage they get to walk accross the roof. I feel it's more like really being out.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I totally see your point. Did you start off with a settling cage? And if so, did you see any difference in their trapping habits?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to use a settling cage and I think it just tought them they could bum around outside. The way I do it now they think they aren't suposed to be out and they run in when I put them up there. I'll keep doing this for a week or so then I'll start letting them out without the cage. I just started doing that last year. I knowit's a pain to pack them up every time I wanna let them out but I have a good set up where I just chase them out in the screen and then I put the crate in front of the hole and chase them back in right into the crate.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I used to use a settling cage and I think it just tought them they could bum around outside.


...NICE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

your system reminds me of a hamster habitrail , Im sure it keeps it interesting for your birds ,nice early learning center too


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> your system reminds me of a hamster habitrail , Im sure it keeps it interesting for your birds ,nice early learning center too


Thats pretty funny. LoL But yeah they learn early, last year it took my yb's a lil while to find their way through I had to chase alot of them down the tunnel and when they got to the ramp they were scared to go down. But this year when I put them up there the first time they all ran right through and into the coop. IDK yet but I'm thinking this years team is gonna be better then last years team that wasn't the best but wasn't to bad either.


----------

